# Eumex 704 PC lan



## Der Hans (26. November 2003)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Eumex 704 PC Lan.
Bei einem Flashupload, also dem Aufspielen der neuen Firmeware ist der PC leider abgestürzt (Win XP)
Nun geht leider nicht mehr.

Ich habe alles, was die Anlage betrifft neu deinstalliert und neu aufgespielt.
Aber ich bekomme immer wieder die Meldung:
Es kann keine Verbindung zur Anlage hergestellt werden.

Die Kabel usw. sind korrekt angeschlossen.

Laut Gerätemanger ist die Anlage betriebsbereit. 

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit den Flashupload zu wiederholen?

In den letzten Tagen nervt mich mein PC ganz schön!

Hans


----------



## Sinac (26. November 2003)

Hehe, wenn dir beim flashen die Kiste abgeschmiert ist haste wahrscheinlich n Problem, denn ohne oder mit unvollständiger Firmware kann das ding halt nicht laufen....


----------

